# Московские клиники лечения позвоночника



## Dubrava (26 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте. Посоветуйте пожалуйста клинику по лечению позвоночника в г. Москве. Долгое время носила ребенка в коляске с 5-го этажа и так же поднимались. Появились сильные боли в области поясницы. Я уже обращалась в одну клинику, к сожалению мне там ничем не помогли. Возможно кто-то посоветует куда обратиться с данной проблемой, потому что всякие мази и массажи не помогают?


----------



## La murr (27 Дек 2015)

*Dubrava*, здравствуйте!
Специалисты форума, работающие с пациентами в Москве - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 

Врачи форума -https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Пыжик (27 Дек 2015)

В Москве очень много государственных филиалов Московского научно-практического центра медицинской реабилитации, восстановительной и спортивной медицины. Туда можно даже направление получить, гипотетически.

Всякие НИИ крупные с отделениями неврологии. 

Ну и естественно, врачи форума.


----------



## Dubrava (10 Янв 2016)

Спасибо за ответы, проконсультируюсь, было полегче, но сейчас врде тоже начинает ныть


----------



## qwerty123456 (6 Июл 2016)

Не буду создавать новую тему, спрошу здесь:
Хотелось бы найти грамотного нейрохирурга в Москве который практикует *Радио-частотную денервацию*.
Была уже у нескольких, некоторые не внушили доверия, некоторые просто увы не делают именно эту процедуру. Хотелось попасть к Рынкову И.П. (госпиталь гражданской авиации) но увы он приезжает в Москву всего на пару дней, а другой нейрохирург в этой больницы  мне не понравился. 
Очень хочется так же услышать отзывы тех кто делал денервацию (пока не нашла на форуме).


----------



## La murr (6 Июл 2016)

*qwerty123456*, про денервацию можно почитать тут -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/825/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24677/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22901/#post-223392


----------



## qwerty123456 (6 Июл 2016)

Спасибо за ссылки, но ответа на вопрос к кому бы обратиться за качественной РЧД я не нашла. Отзовитесь, кто делал в Москве.


----------

